# Convict discussion/help



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

I have 2 pairs of convicts in a 55 gallon tank. One of the pair just had fry a few days ago.....The pairs have clearly divided the tank with one pair claiming ownership to one side, and the breeder pair claiming the other side. Will I be able to leave all fish and fry successfully in the tank or do they need to be moved. I was hoping to be able to leave as is at least for a few months..This is my first time owning cichlids, so any guidance/comment would be appreciated.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

As long there are no predatory catfish or anything lurking in the tank to gobble them up by surprise then you should be fine. It might be wise to raise some of the fry in a few weeks in a tempory tank so you can raise them safer. Your breeding convicts should have no problem at keeping your other pair at bay.


----------



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

Thanks CM.....I just found out, the second pair now has fry also.....I will not be able to move them until the end of june when I set up a new tank.....Hopefully they will be okay. I have about 200 fry now....WOW!!!!!


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Only 200 with 2 spawning pairs? Count yourself fortunate, hehe. I typically get 150-200 per pair per spawn. You should have no problem leaving both sets of fry in your tank so long as there are no other predators besides the opposing convict groups. Convicts do an extremely good job of protecting their young. I had in one of my community tanks a small 2" female who would bully an 8" green terror away from her fry with no problem. The male and female will even tag team an opponent and drive him off.


----------



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

what do you do with all those fry???


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Convicts are my feeder fish. I currently have 6 mated pairs feeding all my tanks. On avg I raise 1 batch per pair per month for roughly 1200-1600 feeders monthly.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Thats a lot of fish do u ever sale any.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Convicts are raised as feeder fish, with the ammount of tanks I have fresh food is always in short supply.


----------



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

Tanker......I have heard different remarks concerning the use of feeders....Is it healthy???? I can't imagine using the one's at a LFS, just because of the constant threat of diseases, but raising your own sounds like a pretty good idea, do you use flake food/pellets also??? Is there any real benefit to using live food? Not trying to impose, just wanting to learn

Thanks

Icefisherman


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

The only real benefit to live food is of course that the fish love it. As to drawbacks, by raising my own feeders I know that my fish are getting healthy, disease free food that is under my total control from start to finish. I know when the food was born, how it was raised and what it was fed on, as well as the quality of its environment. I can't say the same about feeders purchased at the lfs. We all know that the rosies and others that you can buy are chock full of tumors, diseases and god knows what else. 
Live feeders are only given when ripening a pair for breeding, the rest of the time my fish eat either frozen, flake or pellet foods. When ripening a pair for breeding they will get feeders 3 days a week, fresh table shrimp 2 days, and dry food for 2 days. This way I know they are getting what they like, as well as what they need. My normal feeding schedule for non mating fish is table shrimp 2 days and 5 days on dry foods. If shrimp is a problem I will substitute frozen blood worms. Some fish just wont take to the shrimp readily, but they all love worms,hehe.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

ah so sad so many convicts being eaten for food. How many do u get in like a month tanker.


----------

